# Adjusted Miter Gauge



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

As a member of WWGOA I get notices from time to time of new videos and classes. Among the notices are shorted videos eluding to a specific topic or instruction. One such email had a link to how to adjust your miter gauge for accuracy. I'm a big fan of Incra products and early on after buying my Sawstop table saw I wanted a better miter gauge and looked into Incra. I ended up buying their Miter Gauge 1000SE because of the fence system and have used it primarily for 90 degree cuts that were checked using an accurate square, my Woodpecker 1812 square to be specific. But that was not using the miter gauge to it's fullest extent and to be honest I'm not sure I checked it well after receiving it.

After George's video clip I decided to check and see how accurate the miter gauge actually was. I made sure the saw blade was 90 degrees to the table, the fence to be 90 degrees to the blade, and then the fence to be 90 degrees to the table. An extremely small adjustment was needed for the fence to blade as was the fence to table. Bother were barely noticeable but if you're going to do the exercise do it well. I had also calibrated the fence stop to the blade making sure the ruled fence top was accurate.

I then cut some 2-1/2" wide poplar I had milled to 6" lengths and cut 6 boards. Actually they were cut to 6-1/2" on the miter saw and then each end trimmed 1/4" on the table saw for clean, square, and equal lengths. Then I went through the stack and cut a 30 degree miter on each board and then repeated for the opposing miter. When those were done I aligned them and used my strap clamp to hold the pieces together. I was amazed at the fit. I had expected to need to make an adjustment but all 45 degree joints were tight and clean. For the record these pieces were cut from a 1/2" board and using the strap clamp wasn't the easiest on this thickness but very doable. Unfortunately the strap clamp hides some of the outside fit as the cloth strap is folded over some. I'll have to glue this up and repost a picture after I figure out how not to get clue all over the strap......

To summarize, making the adjustments is worth the time and effort if for no other reason then to learn. As pointed out in George's video, any error that would have been seen would be the error multiplied by 6 giving you a very good idea of how much to adjust you gauge. See for yourself.

https://www.wwgoa.com/video/tuning-up-your-miter-gauge-incra-000341/


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

So using the strap clamp is likely the best way to hold and glue this together but how do you keep glue from getting on the strap? I want to finish this off as a small project and I have a picture I want to put in it. May even try my sprayer system while I'm at it.

Bottom line, how do you protect the clamp from glue yet get it assembled?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I would start with waxed paper or Saran wrap.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sreilly said:


> So using the strap clamp is likely the best way to hold and glue this together but how do you keep glue from getting on the strap? I want to finish this off as a small project and I have a picture I want to put in it. May even try my sprayer system while I'm at it.
> 
> Bottom line, how do you protect the clamp from glue yet get it assembled?


*use a rubber band...*
the glue doesn't stick...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I just put a long strip of blue tape sticky side up on the bench and lay the pieces point to point on the tape and apply glue to the cuts both sides ,then roll it into a circle and tape the ends. Scroll down to see pictures.

https://www.routerforums.com/lobby/116514-these-jigs-bees-knees-8.html



Herb


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Herb Stoops said:


> I just put a long strip of blue tape sticky side up on the bench and lay the pieces point to point on the tape and apply glue to the cuts both sides ,then roll it into a circle and tape the ends. Scroll down to see pictures.
> 
> https://www.routerforums.com/lobby/116514-these-jigs-bees-knees-8.html
> 
> ...


That's how I'd do it - especially when using a strap. I'm getting a twofer set of strap clamps to do these items. Beats clamps...

PS: I tested my miter box sled too and it was pretty much dead on so getting ones tools well setup is a worthwhile efort.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Herb Stoops said:


> I just put a long strip of blue tape sticky side up on the bench and lay the pieces point to point on the tape and apply glue to the cuts both sides ,then roll it into a circle and tape the ends. Scroll down to see pictures.
> 
> https://www.routerforums.com/lobby/116514-these-jigs-bees-knees-8.html
> 
> ...


Gotta try this one Herb. Thanks for the post.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Stick486 said:


> *use a rubber band...*
> the glue doesn't stick...


Like the idea but where do you get rubber bands that large?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sreilly said:


> Like the idea but where do you get rubber bands that large?


click the link..
run a search...
*https://duckduckgo.com/?q=huge+rubber+bands&t=ffsb&atb=v96-1&ia=web*


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I get mine from Office Depot about a mile down the road.
https://www.officedepot.com/catalog/search.do?Ntt=Large+Rubber+bands
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

those bands the nurse uses on your arm when drawing blood work great too...
strong, last a long time and tie/untie easily..
next time you get near some - ask, and they will usually just give ya some..

*these kinds of bands...*


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> those bands the nurse uses on your arm when drawing blood work great too...
> strong, last a long time and tie/untie easily..
> next time you get near some - ask, and they will usually just give ya some..
> 
> *these kinds of bands...*



OOWWOO,I like that arm, does that come with it?
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> OOWWOO,I like that arm, does that come with it?
> Herb


sure...
why not...


----------

